# Fuel bowl starvation



## garretttpe (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi
Kioti CK 20S, 6 years old, 450 hrs.. Today my wife went to blow snow and the tractor started fine, idled fine then under load would only go 5 feet and completely stall out, She noticed that as soon as the engine started the fuel bowl would be sucked "dry" she shuts it off then it slowly fills up and and under load dies.
things done.
1 changed fuel filter, no change
2. removed air filter, no change
3. removed fuel cap, no change
I am overseas and of course she is alone with a friend helping her. I am having them look at the fuel screen in the tank

Please anyone have any suggestions, she has 10 inches of snow on the ground, This tractor has given us ZERO issues, before I left I installed the blower, oil change, hyd fluid change, ran it for 30 minutes and I had no issues, it stays parked in a heated garage and the diesel in it is 45 days old. we use to use HEAT in it after every use and we keep the tank full, we stopped using heat due to being in the heated garage and always keeping the tank full......prob not a good call on my part. please help with suggestions she is panicking as we speak

thanks
Larry


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What about the fuel valve on the filter. Is it open Maybe bumped to an almost closed position?


----------



## garretttpe (Apr 3, 2014)

thanks
It is not that, but you do have a good point, there could be restriction inside the fuel bowl housing itself... she had a friend drain and clean the tank( it was clean no settlement) installed a new filter and it ran great for 40 min then poof filter bowl emptied and it died. it is going to the dealer this morning, I am overseas and she is in a bad way as we have 10 inches of snow on ground and more coming the next 2 weeks and no one to really properly help her...


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

What else could be wrong is the fuel shutoff solinode circuit loosening power and slowly closing so machine shuts down 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Larry, welcome to the tractor forum.

Normally, there is a fuel screen in the top of the bowl.

Also, if there is no screen in the tank, there may be a blockage at the exit point from the tank. Blow back through the fuel line (take the fuel cap off if using compressed air so you don't rupture the tank).

Does it have a fuel pump? Normally, there is a fuel screen at the inlet to the pump. The pump may not be working.


----------



## finaddict (May 14, 2011)

I see you removed the fuel cap, but that was what was wrong with my CK2510. It wasn't venting, creating a vacuum in the tank and collapsing the fuel filter. I took the cap apart and removed the sealing components so it breaths easy. With cap off and fuel line disconnected from bowl, fuel poured out the tank line. With cap on, it would slow and barely drip as the tank vacuum increased. Hope it works out for you/her. Let us know if you find the problem.


----------



## garretttpe (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi All
I should have replied when the problem was found, I apologize. Me the dummy was being proactive before my rotation overseas and filled my 55 gallon diesel drum up with off road fuel in late summer so there was no anti-gel additive.. so when she was outside in zero degree weather it would gel and stall.. she took it to the dealer and within 10 min they figured it out, They put additive in the fuel, and she did the same in the 55 gallon drum and ZERO issue since. runs perfect..

Last year I used JET A1, and the years before that my friend came and filled my drum up with his off road diesel that I know now was the winter blend so this issue never crossed my mind.....


----------



## Dutchy (Aug 23, 2016)

Glad you got it figured out. Just goes to show you that $5 of prevention goes a long ways. (just for the folks that say " I never use that stuff, don't see the need to use anything!") LOL, Dutchy


----------

